# Project Cabrio VR6



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

With all of the years that I have messed with VW's, I have always loved the Mk3's and never owned a Cabrio, though I have always wanted to buy one for my wife to enjoy of her own. Well, when you get one, it seems that you end up with two - one for parts or a second project. This second car has ended up being a project. I went a few weeks back and bought a 95 Cabrio to possibly build as a project car. Tomorrow, the car will be delivered to me and the strip down of the car will begin. For the most part, the car is in decent shape as far as the body goes, but the interior and top are trashed, along with the motor and transmission. Luckily, it was going to be pulled and tossed for scrap. Today, I went to the auction and bought a 99 Mk3 Jetta GLX for the necessary VR6 swap parts. It will be delivered tomorrow also and the tear down will begin. I will post pictures of the project car from begining to end as I start this project. I have already acquired several parts that I know that I will need and over the next several months, will be buying and trading parts that I have from the donor car to get what I need for the Cabrio. There are several things planned for the car, but the major things I cannot disclose at this time, it will be a surprise to most everyone that knows me, though a few are already aware of the parts that I have coming or already have and they are keeping quite. Tomorrow, I will post pictures of the starting point and as things progress, I will post updates and pictures.


















Facts on the project that have been made known:
RHD Conversion
24V VR6 Conversion
Forced Induction [details will not fully made known until the debut]
Color, Interior, Wheels and etc are all theme based [another secret : ) ].


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*

Today will be the day that both my Cabrio and donor Jetta arrive. I will post pics this evening.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*

The Cabrio and Jetta arrived today, but I spent time cleaning under the hood of the Cabby and trying to get the VR6 to fire up. Sadly, no pictures, but even worse, the VR6 has an issue with the head, possibly a broken timing chain, because the motor soudn like no compression in the cylinders and the rear cam isn't turning when the motor is turned over. Overall, the motor looks good, even though there are issues, real clean looking on the outside, with no corrosion on any of the aluminum parts. So, the head will come off and I will fix what I need to get it running and proceed with building a new motor like I had planned anyway. At least the donor car has all of the parts I need to do the swap. I am seeing about getting some pelletized dry ice to pack under the hood on the frame rails to lift the grime stained caked wax coating off of things so that it will be easier to prep for paint work.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*

I spent the better part of the evening stripping the interior from the car. The dash and most of the wiring is out of the car. Today, I will take the drivers seat, rear seat, rear door panels and the carpet out so that I can pull the old ABS harness out of the car and the rear wiring harness so that I can check for any issues and clean it up for reuse or I may end up using the Jetta harness so that I can integrate a rear window swith other than the ones on the dash. This is so that the rear passengers can vent or close the rear windows if needed without having to reach up front.
When I removed the dash, I also removed the HVAC box so that I can change the firewall pads to the newer donor car pieces. There wre signs of infestation from the car sitting in a storage barn for nearly two years. Tearing the car down to a bare shell will let me clean everything out and will also make it easier for a color change for when it goes out for paint and body work. I am undesided as to what color the car will be. With it's current Classic Green Metalic, which can look real nice but I want to do something different, so I am looking at several colors (suggestions welcomed).


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*

i finished the same project about a month ago. it's alot of fun man, good luck with it!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rheinland Technik* »_I may end up using the Jetta harness so that I can integrate a rear window switch other than the ones on the dash. This is so that the rear passengers can vent or close the rear windows if needed without having to reach up front.


I always wanted to see this done. I figured there MUST be a way to do it, but I cannot read the Bentley schematics well enough to do it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rheinland Technik* »_I am undesided as to what color the car will be. With it's current Classic Green Metalic, which can look real nice but I want to do something different, so I am looking at several colors (suggestions welcomed).

As for the color, why not the 96 only color Cinnabar?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (DaddyOfPayton)*

The interior is 100% ripped out as of late yesterday afternoon. I pressure washed the inside of the car and am working on getting access to a hotsy so that I can address the heavy grease and grime that is still holding on under the hood and in the fender wells an so on. I have borrowed a small trailer and the metal that I removed from the car is going to the recycle center. The carpet, door panels and trim all all being trashed, as they are trashed. I removed the complete wiring harness and the only wiring left is the rear hatch wiring and the harness that is still on the hood for the heated washer nozzles. I stripped the auto trans and abs harness of all the connectors in case I need to custom build something and salvaged the good wire. This evening will be removal of the rear bumper and more cleaning. The top will most likely come off this coming weekend. Still, I haven't had time for pictures, but I will get some soon. They will most likely be of the bare shell on stands with no suspension. I also need to remove the fuel tank and the exhaust, more to recycle.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*

Yesterday I didn't do a thing to the Cabrio, but today when I get home, I will attempt to remove the old exhaust and toss it onto the scrap pile. It will not be needed for the VR6. Hopefully the fuel tank will be removed this evening as I need to clean up under the car as best as possible.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Project Cabrio VR6 (Rheinland Technik)*

Later this week, I will post some pics of my starting point, which is a bare shell. I will also post things that I will not need in the classifieds from both the Cabrio and Jetta GLX that I will not need or would want to trade for things that I do need. I hope that in a few hours I will be pulling the exhaust from the car and dropping the fuel tank. If I am lucky, I may be able to get it up on jack stands to start cleaning out the underside. I did call a friend about doing some paintless dent work to save from having much if any body filler in the body. That will make paint work much easier. I did get in a new set of door handles yesterday, but I will need to re-key them to match my ignition switch, but will most likely order a new one from the dealer so that I have genuine VW keys. I have already removed the rear hatch lock assembly from the MK3.5 hatch and have it ready to re-key. Thankfully, I have a factory kit for doing locks. It is always nice to have one key to fit all the locks throughout the car.
I am considering paiting the car back to the Classic Green Metalic, but also have one other color in mind that I think it will most likely come down to if it becomes a color change. I guess it will not be know until after it goes to the body shop.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

This thread is useless with no PICs of the work in progress.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i love mine , its alos a mk3.5


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The Cabrio Project continues to make progress, though no changes were made to the status yesterday. Here are a few pics of the progress and by the end of this weekend, I hope to have the passenger side door changed over to the new one that I picked up and have the rear bumper removed and everything cleaner than what it is now. The thing that remains on the underside is the suspension and the brake lines, but it will stay until after paint. I spoke with my paintless dent removal buddy and I hope that he will be able to come by and straighten out the quarters to nearly eliminate the need for filler in the body. Tomorrow morning will be a trip to the salvage yard to look for parts that can be used.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Tomorrow morning, will be making a trip to a local recycle yard to see what things can be found for the Cabrio that may be needed. The other weekend yielded a Mk3.5 rear lid, a replacement passenger sidedoor and a load of rubber trim parts to replace the older pieces. Shooting for extra spare parts to put back if needed.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up a right rear quarter window to replace the shattered one in the Cabrio today along with additional rubber and interior trim pieces for $27.


----------



## Doxie Moxie (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Smooth Euro front bumper and radiator support arrived today. Hopefully the weekend at SOWO will provide a few good finds on additional parts for the Cabrio. If not, a list will be sent to my suppliers in Germany to send over some fresh parts.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

An order of parts came in last night. A head set, a motor mount and several suspension pieces all came in and were set aside with the other parts that are being gathered for installation. A new hood was ordered from VW yesterday and door clips for the moldings that will be used. Will be heading to SOWO tomorrow and enjoying the weekend and taking pictures of the show.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spent the weekend at SOWO in Helen, GA. A few cabrios were there at the show and saw many old friends that I haven't seen in a while. Starting back to work on the Cabrio this week.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Parts arrived from VW today. A new top assembly and a new hood. Will have to call them back tomorrow about two pieces of molding that were the wrong part and the missing door clips.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Went to the parts yard today to look for new arrivals, only a Mk4 Jetta 2.0 came in, so I will return next weekend to see if anything else will be in and pick up a black canvas top as a spare to hang onto. I have been thinking about a set of Mk4 seats to install into the Cabrio, so I am looking too what 2 door seats I can locate from a GTI. Mocked up the supercharger brackets Thursday afternoon as the final proto-type part was finished and it all fit perfect. The changes that have been made will finalize this coming week and the design will head off to the machine shop to make a billet set. The mock-up charger will ship out next week so that all of the required hardware can be fabricated for the special fitment requirements. A unique oiling setup will be used to make the system trick.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Received some material samples for possible interior choices today. Will see what the upholstery shop says about them.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spoke with the paint rep the other day and have given him two different paint codes to look at. They are the candidates for the final color scheme of the Cabrio. The paint materials will be graciously donated for the project, which I will thank them once everything is complete, along with everyone else that has and is involved in this special project. Over the weekend, I picked up a set of Audi TT front calipers and carriers for possible use on the project. They will be cleaned and refinished to match everything as things progress. I haven't moved forward on any onter thing until I receive some much needed paperwork. Once it is in hand, there will be more pictures and a massive update on what is going on with the project.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The paint arrives this weekend for the Cabrio. Also in three weeks, we are taking a trip to pick up a few parts for the project. Looking forward to the trip and will post pics of what we get.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

:thumbup: for progress....will you be at either waterfest or H20i?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

the car will most likely be finished by SOWO '11. I doubt that it will be done before then, but it all depends on what assistance I get over the build. It is possible that I may go up to H2O but it will be without the Cabrio, or at least this one. It all depends on prior commitments, of which I will know dates on this coming weekend. My buddy who does painless dent removal came by the other day to look at the body work that is needed that he can take care of before it goes to the shop. Hopefully, he will be by this week or next to take care of the majority of the work. Only a few other things will need attention when it makes it to the shop. The passenger side door will be replaced due to a brush with a tree or other object. the rest is a matter of filling a hole or two and fixing a small sport of rust. Other than that, it is a good sanding and building a foundation for paint. Dupont paint is in hand and the motor build will start soon.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

After a long wait on things, we are moving ahead on the Cabrio. Title is being processed and paint is in hand. It will be an unusual color I must say. This coming Thursday will be our trip up North to pick up a few items that we have been patiently waiting on and will give us a chance to see some family that we haven't seen in a while. Looking forward to the trip. Once we return from our trip, we will be knocking out some body work and getting things prepped for paint. Some parts returned from the finishers that we had anodized and will look great once they make their way onto the engine.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Just returned from our trip to PA early this morning at 2:30 and will be unloading the truck with all of the European goodness that we picked up from Orchid Euro. Thanks to Jamie for his help in getting the parts that we needed and giving us a tour of the warehouse and all. We will definately be sending more business your way. We would also like to thank our host and family for the place to stay and the wonderful hospitality. We will post some pics of our parts that we have to go on the Cabrio.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a major piece for the Cabrio, the RHD swap. It is a 97 VR6 Highline donor from the UK. It and the 99 Jetta GLX will be used to convert the Cabrio over and add in the features that the RHD doesn't have such as cruise control and factory alarm. I pulled the carpet panel out and the lower knee and kick panels out today and will be clenaing them up and getting them ready for the conversion. Over the next few days, I will strip the conversion down and start getting things freshened up and prepped for the install. Thanks to Jamie at Orchid Euro for sourcing the conversion for us.


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

Well this looks as if it will be getting interesting. Especially with the RHD conversion. It will be nice to see another RHD Mk3 in the states.


----------



## subyboy (Jan 24, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

nice nice!!!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spent the day dis-assembling the RHD. The swap is completely apart, minus the removal of the k-member from the body and removing the needed power steering rack. I will be removing it tomorrow evening most likely, it it doesn't get pulled this evening. It will be then time to pull the firewall from the Cabrio and get it ready for it's new driving perspective. Hopefully body work will be within the next few weeks. With the heat that we are having, I know that they are busy trying to keep cool. More parts have arrived also. A new set of a-arms along with some TT/R32 rear bushings came in and a new radiator will be ordered on Monday along with some other needed parts.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Monday will see the final parts removed from the RHD swap. This weekend is a somewhat relaxing weekend in Florida and picking up Cabrio related parts. I have a couple pieces that I need to pick up to cover everything for the interior and those will be ordered on Monday. I have decided to extend the engine harness rather than intergrate two harnesses together into one harness. Though it will have some extra plugs that will not be used, I will have to decide if I will remove them or hide them.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spoke to our interior shop that we use today and talked about the colors and concept that we have imagined for the car. Heading over to speak with the top manufacturer about a custom top for the car here in a few minutes.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Waiting for a euro rear bumper reinforcement to arrive and some new tie rods for the steering rack. I will be removing the original hood and pulling the front fenders off today so that I can remove the passenger side door and plug the antenna hole on the drivers fender.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up a very nice black canvas top, complete with frame and door seals, along with a set of rear seat belts for $50 today at the salvage yard. It will make it's way to the Cabrio one day. Tomorrow, I hope to remove the firewall from the Cabrio along with the steering column to get it ready for the new parts. I will also work on removing the original top from the car and any contents of parts for the car so it is completely stripped and ready for paint.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Textured top front bumper came in yesterday along with flares and mouldings. This weekend is a non-Project car weekend, as we have work to do for higher authority.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Good news for the project moving forward today. I got word that the title has arrived and will be transfered into a NC title in a matter of a couple of days. I have been waiting three months for getting the replacement title resolved as it was stolen from the previous owner. I will be tearing it down more this week and getting it ready for the RHD and suspension to go in. I also have a buddy that will be coming by to pressure wash it a final time with his "Hotsy" pressure washer to remove all of the grime and wax under the hood so that fresh paint will look nice and smooth in the engine bay. I will be going to the salvage yard on Saturday with the intent to pick up a few pieces that I have been wanting to get, hopefully I can get them, as they are a nice set of window regulators that I could use.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Finally stripped the crossmember out of the donor and removed the RHD steering rack from it. Will work this weekend on cleaning it up and getting the new tie rods and boots installed.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Unless I can get some decent coilovers, I will be ordering this:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yesterday was a no go on working on the Cabrio, as work ruled that out. So today, in the time that I wasn't helping do some mods on a Mk2 VR6, I managed to remove the frontwall and brake unit from the car, along with the steering column. I also removed the passenger side door, which is being replaced with a dent free unit and I pulled the front fenders so futher cleaning can be performed and filling the antenna hole can be done with greater ease. This will also make the color change much easier. I will need to strip the doors down to bare shells and remove the old top, but that will happen just before the body shop.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

i dont believe the rear tie bar will work in a cabrio.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

No it will not fit and will not be used, which is an option anyway.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Rheinland Technik said:


> No it will not fit and will not be used, which is an option anyway.


As far as a sway bar, I run the O-Bar unit on my cabrio (mounts inside the rear beam) and I like it. As others have stated, there is no need for a rear stress bar on a Cabrio


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Removed the hood and rear bumper rebar today. I have a new hood and a Euro rear rebar to go back on the Cabrio. Waiting on a guy to come pick up the old hood, he is replacing his Jetta front end on his Golf. Working on spraying simple green on the fender wells to clean them up.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

When it comes time to put the Cabrio together, it will requires som fabrication under the dash, as I intend to retain the cruise control from the '99 Mk3 Jetta donor. Since the RHD did not come with it, a bracket or two will have to be fabbed to connect the gas pedal to the cruise control vacuum bellow and mod the bellow to mount to the column support. This afternoon will involve more cleaning and most likely be cleaning out the parts that I plan on reusing from the trunk and interior compartment and putting them up in the storage room with all of the new parts. I will also try blocking off the air inlet opening on the right side of the car and cutting the new opening out on the left side. Luckily, the RHD uses a factory made panel that will transfer over to the Cabrio and will only required sealing it in place with seam sealer. I will start tearing the donor Jetta down here soon so that I can start prepping parts for the install and new parts to replace the old. I have a new set of a-arms with ball joints and bushing so I can start some of the assembly of things and if I get the crossmember cleaned and painted, it can be ready to install the swaybar when it is ordered. This will also allow me to install the steering rack and have it ready as well.

There is a lot of back story on the car that I haven't mentioned as of yet, but it will be an interesting one once it is ready to reveal things. I have the color scheme fully planned out along with the top color and interior materials and placement. I have to step it up a little here soon and get my presentation completed to send out to a few vendors that I have been in contact with so that they will commit to the project. As soon as I get the presentation complete and commitments confirmed, I will post the concept drawings here for all to see.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Took the daily out today and got it inspected, then went to the salvage yard and picked up a few parts. I ended up getting three of the four needed window regulators, just need a manual drivers door regulator to complete the set. I also picked up a rear seat to use which will eventually get covered when he interior is done. Then it was off to Nuclear Invasion.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Now that I know who this is, I will follow it a little closer. 

Interesting project man!. can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Finally, after a long wait, the title and paperwork has arrived for the Cabrio. Things have been a little on hold because of that, but now, it is ready to move a step forward. Headlights, tail lights and front signals/fogs are on order and I may order the wheels this week so that they are here and waiting for when it is ready to roll again. For the time being, the stock VR6 wheels and tires will be used for moving it around. This evening will be a non-Cabrio work day, as I have to do some work for my parents on their house.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

need more pics... 

but still watching


----------



## lowBOOSTvw (Mar 14, 2010)

This car isn't done yet, and I'm loving it already.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spent part of the evening cleaning out parts and boxing them up until they are needed for re-assembly. I stripped the rear hatch down and removed the wiring, bumper vents and clips and the balance weight out of the rear of the car. This weekend, I plan to get the car completely stripped of all rubber and trim so that it is ready for the color change. Once it is stripped, I will take pics of it in it's current state.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

pics of balance weights and location??? never heard of such a thing


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

You haven't seen the heavy balance / vibration weight in the Mk3 cabrio trunk? It is under the cover on the left side under the power top motor if you have that too. It is referred to as a "WTF Bomb" in the Cabrio world. Mk1 Cabriolets didn't come with them. They work in conjunction with the extra motor mount on the Cabrio's to reduce vibration while driving.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Removed more parts from the Cabrio today and will spend most all day tomorrow tearing more things apart.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spending the day stripping the Cabrio down. top off, windows and regulators out, rubber trim pieces, plastic clips and so on. A few more bits to go. Body guy on the way down to access the car and schedule it's time for paint. Taking a break from the heat and will be back outside in a few to finish up and put the car on the ground. Will post pics of it this evening.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, the cabrio is stripped down to virtually nothing, other than a few plastic clips for holding the interior wiring harness in place, which will come off tomorrow evening. The top is off and all glass and regulators are out of the car. I pressure washed the car some more to get any grime off of it and snapped a few pics. My buddy Tom came down with Ken and accessed the car and worked out the trade on labor and hopefully next weekend, the Cabrio will go to the body shop for it's transformation to it's new color.





































The car is back on the ground and rolling. Tomorrow, I will remove the last few clips and remove the rear hatch.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The left door manual window regulator is sourced, just in case I ditch the electric ones. Also have a glove box on the way to replace the air bag. Working out some part details with a few suppliers and hopefully will have suspension and wheels coming soon. While the car is at the body shop, I will start piecing the new parts together and getting things ready for re-assembly. This weekend will be the cleaning of the rack and pinion and installing new tie rods and boots, along with a fresh coat of paint. There will be many other parts that will get freshened up also, including the brake booster and other frontwall associated parts.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Head lights, fog lights and turn signals came in today.:thumbup: Waiting on tail lights. Still have to get a set of fender signal lights.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Still have to get a set of fender signal lights.


I ordered Mk2 repeaters and they fit perfectly, assuming it is a 95 with the rectangular cutout


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, they are the rectangular units. I have just not acquired them yet. Today, the Cabrio leaves for paint.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Not to rain on your parade, as this is an impressive build, but the decision to go to paint before everything has been mocked up and all fabrication/conversion work is done is not a wise one, IMO. I painted the engine bay in my project before doing the engine swap, and the new engine is the car, now, though it doesn't even run yet, and I plan to pull it again and re-do the bay when I paint the whole car. I will never again paint a bay without having everything installed at least as mock-up.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Understood. But, I have done this in the past with several cars and had few problems to come up. Luckily, my donor car is fairly complete and it is being used for mock up for any fabrication, other than the RHD parts. Most of the work is straight forward and the only fabrication work will be the intercooler mounting and piping. Since it is a Mk3, everything is a plug and play, even with the RHD. The only real work is stripping it down and re-assembling it. That and the electrical work, as the intent is to use OBD2 and the RHD is basically an OBD1, so I have to modify the harness either way I go. Either make an add-on harness to cover the extra circuits in order to run OBD2 on the OBD1 harness or re-route or extend the OBD2 LHD harness to work in the Cabrio with the RHD layout. The car didn't leave yesterday for the body shop, as we had a schedule issue, so today, it will be on it's way there.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The cabrio is gone and now it is time to resolve issues with a Mk2 16V turbo.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

damn man! Doin work!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Body work moving forward. Hope to have some pics soon of the work and progress to post.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Body work is mostly completed on the Cabrio, waiting on word from the paint rep about primer and additional paint for covering all that will need to be covered.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The windshield is out and in one piece, so we will be able to reuse it, unless it gets damaged while it is out. Spent a little time cleaning the dash support off and added a nice coat of paint to protect the relatively raw steel. I mounted the fuse panel back up to it and installed all of the hardware that I had removed to paint it back on and replaced all of the fuses in the panel with new ones that matched each other. I also started on an extension harness for the ECU. The reason being is the wiper transmission and motor will now set on the right side of the cowl and will interfere with the ECU location since I am using the LHD harness in the car. The plug would require extending it 12-18 inches so that it will reach the ECU when mounted on the left side of the cowl versus the right side. I disassembled a 2.0 ECU and will be soldering and heat shrinking everything to new wire and mating it with a spare plug assembly. It will only be needed for a short time anyway, as when things are finalized, the new Lugtronic ECU will come with an adapter similar to what I am making, but for adapting to Lugtronic.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Went by the UPS terminal last night and picked up a package that was not delivered due to being addressed wrong. I also received a package from ECS with some new hardware for the front end and other needed pieces.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

No real updates on the Cabrio this week. Just waiting to hear from Dupont about an additional quart of paint and seeing what the shop finds out about the primer. I think that I have decided to stick with the OBD1 harness for the build as it is planned to run Lugtronic and OBD2 will not be needed if going that route. This will save me from having to splice the harness and extends the plugs, but, I may do it anyway, just in case plans change. Going tomorrow to see if there are any new finds at the salvage yard. I stopped and picked up some hardware for when the motor is built. I picked up some stainless steel bolts and washers for installing the intake manifold when the time comes. I am waiting on an order still from TMTuning, which includes the badgeless grill, which is needed by the body shop when the paint goes on. It is expected to come next week.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I will be gathering some of the various aluminum and steel parts that go on the car together, especially under the hood, and getting them ready to send out to be powder coated in the colors and textures that I intend them to be when everything is finished. Motor mounts, valve cover, intake, timing covers, brackets and so on. I will try to send some parts out to have them replated in yellow zinc if they came that way from the factory.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Side blinkers, some bulbs, interior handles and a new grill arrived today.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up a MK4 02J VR6 transmission on Saturday. Contemplating using 3rd-5th gears in the CCM 02A trans that I have in the donor. This would be a closer ratio setup and would wind up quickly.


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

pics?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The body shop hasn't sent me any pics of the car as the work has progressed, even though they are suppose to be taking some. I would go by there, but it is nearly two hours away from home and four hours from my work. So getting by there isn't possible, at least anytime soon. This Sunday, I plan on cleaning the little grime that is on the trans that I bought and hopefully tearing it down so that I can seperate the gear stacks for swapping them aroudn with the CCM trans. The evenings this week, starting tomorrow will be replacing a broken waterpump on an '02 PAssat 1.8T to help pay the bills. Saturday morning through Sunday noon is tied up working out of town.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Broken waterpump on a 1.8T? Never! :laugh: I actually kinda enjoy doing those, because it's easy $$. Wish I had one or two to do right now, myself. 

Looking forward to pics from the body shop!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The one I hate to do the most are the Beetles. The Passat is easy. I am looking forward to pics as well. Hopefully will have some by Sunday, so I can post them up.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Rheinland Technik said:


> The one I hate to do the most are the Beetles. The Passat is easy. I am looking forward to pics as well. Hopefully will have some by Sunday, so I can post them up.


 Fortunately I've never done a Beetle, but TTs aren't much fun, either. Especially the 225HP ones.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, the 225 TT is a pain just like the Beetle.


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

An a3 master cylinder... Now that's a task!!

Can't wait to see pica mate!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Parts came in yesterday for the Passat and I have most of it on, just have to tension the belt and start putting the front end back together, fill it up with coolant and fire it up. Hopefully, with a few extra jobs here and there, I can swing the wheels that I have been looking at, along with the tires, or a set of coilovers. I had been looking at air ride, but it is too far out of my budget to go that route.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

You wanna make it like this?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I actually contemplated a color similar to that hue, but non-metallic [Canteen Green from a Xterra]. Though, I opted to go with my other choice, which I am keeping as secret as possible until it is painted. The engine bay will be similar with more blacked out treatment and a lot of forced induction.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm excited to see the outcome opcorn:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I am excited myself. I just hope to get it all done by SOWO in May.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

I have thought about doing a tdi swap on my cabby  
I really like diesel, but never owned one though


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Going diesel was the original idea, then it changed. But when I went to pick up the RHD parts, I really considered picking up a rare RHD diesel setup, but due to already having the VR6 swap, I chose not to.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

aww man, why not? I would like to watch somone build one so I would have something to go off of 

well a vr6 will be just as interesting to see the outcome.
P.S. did you think of the v6? not vr6, but v6. My sis has a v6 passat that got flooded, so I thought about buying the motor and stuff from her


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The 2.8 and 3.0 are decent motors, but nothing performs like the 2.7T. I ended up getting another waterpump / head gasket job to make some extra cash.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Ordered rod and main bearings today for the motor and a timing chain set for when I start the engine build. I had all of them before, but ended up using them on a motor build for a friend. Also ordered the parts for the other 1.8T that I have taken in to repair. Hopefully, with the money I make, I will order the suspension parts I need.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

*build thread*

Wow! What attention to detail! I am building an MK3.5 VR6 myself and I will use this as my guide. Great job, and thinks for posting such a magnificent thread.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread is dying for more pics...


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I will have some parts pics this week of everything that I have so far. I am waiting on a new k-member to arrive, that I will put a good coat of paint on and start pre assembling the front suspension for when the Cabrio arrives back to the shop. On Friday, I bought a new 20-ton shop press to R&R bearings, bushings and flatten bier cans and the like. I used it to work on a transmission that I built for a buddy. Now he has all new gearing in his Mk2 16V turbo and a Wavetrac diff with a taller final drive for high speed highway use. Tomorrow, I plan on pressing out the rear bushings in the new a-arms that I have and installing the R32 bushings. Once that is done, I will spray them along with the k-member. Hopefully next week I will have the coil overs on order. Friday night may involve pressing new hubs and bearings into the knuckles from the donor. A buddy came by Sunday morning and helped me position the car on the concrete pad where the Cabrio sat for so long and we pulled the stock suspension off for him to use on his Golf. It put a little more money back into my pocket from buying the car initially. 

For my transmission, I plan to use the stock 3.300 1st and 1.944 2nd gears and switch out the 3rd and fourth gears with a 1.474 3rd and 1.038 fourth gear. If I can locate another TDI transmission, I may opt to use the fifth gear from it, but if not, I will run the stock 0.838 5th, but could possibly use a 0.844 5th to have a full close ratio trans. Eventually, I hope to switch out to a 6 speed, but time and money are the key.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

Watching cuz I know it will be epic!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Rheinland Technik said:


> For my transmission, I plan to use the stock 3.300 1st and 1.944 2nd gears and switch out the 3rd and fourth gears with a 1.474 3rd and 1.038 fourth gear. If I can locate another TDI transmission, I may opt to use the fifth gear from it, but if not, I will run the stock 0.838 5th, but could possibly use a 0.844 5th to have a full close ratio trans. Eventually, I hope to switch out to a 6 speed, but time and money are the key.


 what tranny are you pulling 3rd and 4th gears out of?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

They are from a Mk4 VR6 trans. I may most likely use ther casing for my build, since it has more reinforcement, works with the aluminum pans (if I go that route) and being an 02J, I have a set of 100 mm bolt in axle cups to use in it that will allow use with the Mk3 axles.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

My new k-frame came in the other day, so I took the new a-arms that I bought back a few months ago and pressed out the stock Mk3 rear bushings and installed a set of R32 bushings. I will wipe it all down and get it ready for a good coat of paint and start installing everything prior to the Cabrio returning from the body shop. Just need to order the front swaybar and freshen up the steering rack. Hopefully will have pics from the body shop of the car in a few days.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I will send you a pic of the engine that I am mocking up, which will be very interesting once I build my donor motor up.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Working on a turbo vr6 motor for a 95 GTI currently, which will look similar to mine once I build it. Hope to have it moving forward here soon so that I can get it out of the way and make room for the Cabrio when it comes back from the body shop. Still no pics yet, I did pick up a Mk3.5 Cabrio mirror, thanks Jamie, though I need to locate another one for the left side.


----------



## JULIOVR6 (Sep 13, 2007)

91jetta_mike said:


> I'm excited to see the outcome opcorn:


x2 :beer:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Can you use the gears from a mk3 O2O trans in a O2A? I have one sitting out back that I brought over from Europe, but haven't tested the syncros, reverse etc so it might be a ideal donor..


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Nope, the 020 is completely different.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

watching because I also plan on doing a vr6 swap, as well as a 5speed swap!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope to order coilovers on Friday of this week along with front and rear swaybars. Still waiting on pics from the body shop. I hope to have it back before Christmas.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

what coils are you going with?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

KW's line of Suspension Techniques (ST) Coilovers.


----------



## brit mk2t (Feb 11, 2007)

Rheinland Technik said:


> KW's line of Suspension Techniques (ST) Coilovers.


Hey, i just started work in Charlotte, i will be moving my cars and crap up here soon.... i am also in the middle of a cabrio vr6 project, nothing special right now as i want to get it running so i can move it..... then later next year the real fun may happen..... where in charlotte are you..?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm on the West Side


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Went to the salvage yard today and picked up a set of 2006 Tiburon front seats [not the exact ones pictured, but otherwise the identical style seat pictured below] to use in the Cabrio. I called Kip @ Love's in Locust Grove, GA and told him what I found. All I will have to do is make my adapter brackets to fit them in the Cabrio. The sceme that I intend to use in the interior will work well on the seats.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The long awaited tail lights came in today. I must say that the smoked lights will look good against the paint color.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a pic of the actual seats that I picked up on Saturday. Not a bad deal and actually look very sporty. I know they set comfortably.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

those are some nice looking seats. FYI leather world.com has the stuff to re-dye them and it is pretty easy to do if you get so motivated. my entire interior cost me 120 bucks to redo and I have about a half a bottle of dye left. (pics in my new to mk3 world thread)


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, the info is good to know, but the entire seats will be recovered in completely different material to go with the theme that I have going. It will be pretty sweet once they are done.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Those things are tastey! They'd look great in my Cabby as they sit!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The plan is to head to GA tomorrow morning about interior work and deliver a few parts.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Changed my trip to tomorrow morning. Body shop called today and they are moving forward on the Cabrio.


----------



## ..preto.. (Sep 15, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Seats are at Love's Trim Shop and the materials are ordered that wil be used to cover them. Fired up the GTI that I have been working on and taking care of loose ends on it. Looks as though I will have to swap the coolant pipe out today to stop a minor leak [so much for a new part].


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Photos from the body shop.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

No work on the project today, but a quick update on things. The plan is to take a GTI that I have been working on to get some fab work taken care of, transport got caught up with some work this morning and they are on the way here. I am waiting on some parts to come in from MJM, Techtonics Tuning and Eurospec for a motor that I will be working on for a buddy. We have worked out a deal for labor and parts for a nice piece that he has that I will hopefully have in hand next weekend for the Cabrio. It will change the car up a bit on what I had originally intended to do, but it was a thought during the planning stage and now wil come to be a part of the project. I will post up pics once I get it in hand.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spent Saturday working on a 12V VR6 motor with a couple buddy's and received my 2.8 24V VR6 that will now be used to power the Cabrio also. I started stipping it down a little and will be getting it down to a basic long block with no accessories so that I can clean and detail it out. Will have to figure out what color powder I want to use on the valve cover. The body shop has the car in final prime and hopefully will be sending more pics here soon and move forward with the paint. I need to contact Kip about the interior to see what he has gotten done so far, as it has been a few weeks since I have spoken with him, but not rush. I am hoping to get the car ready by SOWO, but it may have to wait. Anyway, I will be doing the SOWO to Reifnitz tour this year and I am looking forward to getting back to Germany and seeing family.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Glad to hear you're getting work done! I finally did something other than push mine out of and back into the garage yesterday.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The word from Kip is the seats are done. I am waiting on pics of them [but doubt I will post them unti the car is going together], or at least a full view of what has been done to them.


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

great...:thumbup:

would like to see maybe some pics of the quality of work done... but I can understand you wanting to wait and show them.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

VEMS will be here in a day or two. Most of the 24V is stripped down so that cleaning and detailing can begin. I have been busy with work over the past few weeks, so little progress has been made.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Heading to GA in two weeks to pick up the seats at Kip's.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Saw them the other day...look good!


----------



## VR6TUNER (May 2, 2000)

*Wow..*

Subscribed!! opcorn:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Back from Georgia with the interior. Very tempted to pot a teaser shot, but I am fighting the urge as best I can. Tossing back a Yuengling to calm me down. I must say, Kip did a wonderfu job on the seats. We have planned out the carpet and top, just have to work out the logistical side of things to get it done and await the return of the body from the paint shop.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

mmm yuengling...

those seats looked good man.

Did you see the pics of my car ?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, very tasty indeed. I have seen a few pics of it, have been busy lately, so not much time on the internet. I really like how they turned out. The top color will really look good with the interior too. I will have to have a matching boot made to go with it. Will be doing a shift and e-brake boot to [he didn't have yours ready or I would have picked it up for you]. The car will not be finished for this years SOWO, but next year, it will make it's debut. It will give me more time to get it together and do it the way I want it to be. I have a set of connecting rods coming for the motor thanks to a sponsor. Will work out other parts soon.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I cant wait to see it all said and done man. 
Do you still have the other cabby?

I gonna wait until I get my boot before I take any more pics. I honestly been contimplating waiting for sowo to show it. I got the new beetle headrests in the other day. so pleased with Kips work


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

need more pics.....


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I wil roll the motor outside the garage tomorrow and snap off a few pic as I will be cleaning it off some and getting it ready for a freh coat of paint. Until the body returns from paint, there isn't much to post and the seats are too much to really post at this time. It would spoil the whole project concept if I posted them up now. Give me a few day and I will snap off a small teaser shot. I can't wait to get ome pic of the car once there i paint on it. There may be a lot of black and white pics posted once it gets here [have to have a little mystery to it].


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

Black n whites will be fine I need motivation!!




I'm picking up my last items for my swap tom, so will be extending my wiring harness, not going to be fun.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The chosen wheel of choice for the project


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

holding true to your black and white comment I see...

Nice wheel!..


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes and I even ike the idea of using the same base material that I have on the seats, along with another inert material in the Cinnabar Cabrio if I keep it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I love the cinnabar cabby

I actually have a boser that was said to be originally from your car. Because I like the color so much I am leaving that way....JK


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Mk2 Recaro seat base coming today to use as a pattern for making my Mk3 to Hyundai seat conversion brackets.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I may have my Cinnabar car traded for cah and another '95 Cabrio. If that happens, I will most likely take my 12V swap and install into it.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I have a Mk2 Recaro seat base coming today to use as a pattern for making my Mk3 to Hyundai seat conversion brackets.


Curious what you're using form the MK2 base for your pattern. Mk2 bases are narrower than MK3 bases, this is why I ask.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I am not using it, as I know the width is narrower, just using it as a template for my own fabricated bracket. Finding Mk3 Recaro brackets at an affordable cost is impossible.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting things ready for SOWO, too bad the car isn't anywhere close to being complete or even painted.... Will enjoy the show none the less without having the Cabrio there, but next year, it will be ready. Will be leaving for Germany and Austria right after SOWO and will be picking up a few goodies to bring back. Looking forward to seeing some old friends and relaxing away from the life here in the US.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Heading to Germany in two days to start the Reifnitz leg of the Worthersee Tour. Will be picking up a few pieces for the Cabrio while I am there.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Ordered one of the wheels that will be used on the Cabrio yesterday. Should be here tomorrow if I am lucky. Also I am still pushing the body shop to get some work done so that I can make this happen before SOWO 2012. Removed the stock flywheel from the 24V and packed it up to send off to it's new owner as I will not need the dual mass flywheel for the driveline. Going Saturday to pick up some parts from a buddy that I will need as I have a second Cabrio project that will receive the original 12V donor parts and I will need additional parts to convert the suspension over and a shifter for the 02A/02J.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Wheel came in today, along with a couple pulleys that I ordered for prototype work for part of the driveline. Need to find a 3.2 24V fuel rail.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I will be ordering a few parts here in the next week for the Cabrio project.
Swaybars
Suspension
Carpet
Motor mounts
Clutch & clutch parts
and more


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Spent part of the day yesterday [in the Summer heat of the Southeastern US], working out a few design revision details for the supercharger brackets for the 24V engine.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Radiator support and rear bumper reinforcement arrived today. Cleaned them up and got them ready for a fresh coat of paint. Re-wrapped the headlight harness and got it cleaned up and ready for when the front end goes on, whenever that may ever be....


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

Just curious did the right hand drive swap get done yet and if so how was it to do the wiring


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The wiring is straight forward for the swap, though it does require a little integration of LHD wiring components if you plan on retaining features that were not originally available on your RHD donor. Such features would be factory alarm, cruise control and ABS. Flipping the alarm harness is all that is needed for it, but for ABS, the harness from a LHD must be lengthened inside the car to reach the fuse panel and cruise control is mostly a issue of adding tabs and devices for mechanical features of the system to the pedal assembly. There are other things, but all are minimal. We are still waiting on paint on the car so it isn't together as of yet.


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

Rheinland Technik said:


> The wiring is straight forward for the swap, though it does require a little integration of LHD wiring components if you plan on retaining features that were not originally available on your RHD donor. Such features would be factory alarm, cruise control and ABS. Flipping the alarm harness is all that is needed for it, but for ABS, the harness from a LHD must be lengthened inside the car to reach the fuse panel and cruise control is mostly a issue of adding tabs and devices for mechanical features of the system to the pedal assembly. There are other things, but all are minimal. We are still waiting on paint on the car so it isn't together as of yet.


my biggest fear is having to move the whole fuse box to the right side of the car but for everything im not worried I have deleted cruise control, abs, no more heater core/ air conditioning


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

As long as you have a complete swap with the rear harness, moving the fuse panel over is a breeze. I assume that you got your donor from Jamie, so you should be good. If not, then you may not be complete. My donor was a Highline VR6 GTI, so I have everything that I need along with the combination of the donor VR6 car and factory Cabrio parts, the conversion is pieced together with a mix of parts. I will most likely drop cruise control from my car and the A/C is eliminated since the RHD donor is non A/C and for all intensive purposes of performance and less is more concept, the Cabrio doesn't need it.


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

Rheinland Technik said:


> As long as you have a complete swap with the rear harness, moving the fuse panel over is a breeze. I assume that you got your donor from Jamie, so you should be good. If not, then you may not be complete. My donor was a Highline VR6 GTI, so I have everything that I need along with the combination of the donor VR6 car and factory Cabrio parts, the conversion is pieced together with a mix of parts. I will most likely drop cruise control from my car and the A/C is eliminated since the RHD donor is non A/C and for all intensive purposes of performance and less is more concept, the Cabrio doesn't need it.


I plan on getting my clip in september / october and yes I am getting it from jamie he's the man. This will be part of my big winter project along with a shaved bay. But you should make a rhd swap diy lol you will be a God haha


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Once the body is back from paint, I will be doing a very detailed DIY. Much of which will be covered in this thread. I have been doing a bunch of behind the scenes work that will be revealed once things move forward with the assembly. Some of which is in support for a number of others that are in the process of doing something similar to what I am doing with the 24V engine that I am using and the other part is the little secret that we have been keeping, which will not be made known until SOWO '12. This is as long as the body makes it back in time for things to move forward. What started out as a one year build is now at one year and four months with no progress on a rolling chassis. A bit disappointing, but hopefully things will more forward soon enough.


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Once the body is back from paint, I will be doing a very detailed DIY. Much of which will be covered in this thread. I have been doing a bunch of behind the scenes work that will be revealed once things move forward with the assembly. Some of which is in support for a number of others that are in the process of doing something similar to what I am doing with the 24V engine that I am using and the other part is the little secret that we have been keeping, which will not be made known until SOWO '12. This is as long as the body makes it back in time for things to move forward. What started out as a one year build is now at one year and four months with no progress on a rolling chassis. A bit disappointing, but hopefully things will more forward soon enough.


What's taking so long on the body and this thing is going to be crazy when its done


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting it done in trade work, and the body guy having an issue with the shop that it was being sprayed at. Body work is done, it is a matter of getting paint on the panels.


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Getting it done in trade work, and the body guy having an issue with the shop that it was being sprayed at. Body work is done, it is a matter of getting paint on the panels.


That sucks I hope it works itself out soon enough


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

This it prototype idler bracket for the supercharger mounted up on the motor.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The prototype Vortech V5 supercharger arrived this past week. In the mean time while the Cabrio Project resides in paint and body limbo, we will be working on a couple side projects. One is a VR6 swap into another Mk3 Cabrio and start moving ahead on the Mk1 GTI 16V Turbo and a couple repair jobs that came in.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Working on the sister project this weekend. Found a top supplier for the main project this past weekend and will be ordering it soon.


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

I do indeed have a set of MK3 Recaro brackets that I have no intention of using. If you are interested, shoot me a PM.. (no..im not looking for a lot of money..) I think your thread is great and I love the detail. Great work..:beer:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

CStockRun, sent you a message. Let me know, send me some pics of what you have.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Got word from the body shop and they have a few minor dings to take care of and squirting of paint should be very soon. This will allow us to get things moving forward over the Winter months so that the car can be ready for SOWO 2012. We have a couple other projects that we are helping out on, one of which will be done for for next year and a second Cabrio project that we are donating a supercharger kit towards for a local guy. An good friend stopped by the other day and picked up some parts that we had to take and clean and prep for us, and will be helping out on a couple of the projects with his new start up company.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Not been able to do any work and still waiting on the body shop. What started as a 4-6 month project is now in its second year.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Not been able to do any work and still waiting on the body shop. What started as a 4-6 month project is now in its second year.


Sounds like almost every project that involves a body shop (no offense to those that work for one)


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

If paint doesn't progress, the project will be on hold or cancelled.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Rheinland Technik said:


> If paint doesn't progress, the project will be on hold or cancelled.


Don't loose hope! My approx 1 year project is into it's 4th year, now, but is getting very close to running!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I did get a preview post from the body shop today of some color on one of my body panels and I must say, it is damn sexy. So, hopefully in the next few days or weeks, I may have more pics sent to me of a completely painted Cabrio that I can enjoy and start back to work on.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

opcorn: Inspiring:thumbup:


----------



## eurolove1 (Jan 3, 2012)

more more more


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully, more will be soon.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

With the weather warming up, I may feel like working on things for the Cabrio so that when it returns I will be able to start work without delay.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Until the Cabrio comes back from paint, we are working on a new project, a 2010 CC VR6 4Motion. I will post up a link for the thread as soon as it is started. Talk about a fun car to drive.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Been busy with work, but have spent a little time on the CC. No changes on the Cabrio, sadly.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Is it your CC? Pics? 
That's one of my dream cars.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, it is my CC. Here is a pic of it shortly after I got it and had the windows tinted. This was later in the evening so the windows look real dark, but it is just the lighting and not my Canon camera. It is a 3.6 4Motion car.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Damn that's a pretty car. 
You still have the wagon?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Still have the wagon as the daily driver. The CC is the weekend car for going out on the town and on a trip. I have only driven it to work one time and it will be a while until I do drive to work again. Mainly the resurfacing of the interstate and second being the 25mpg which is nearly $30 to get to work and back.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

i got an off topic question for you. i noticed your from North Carolina im moving to Monroe in like 20 days lol hows the VW scene down there? I've heard it wasn't that good but not from a reliable source.


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

You sir gave me the push to go and buy a cabby and throw a vr6 in it  :thumbup:

Keep up the good work +add more pics please!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> i got an off topic question for you. i noticed your from North Carolina im moving to Monroe in like 20 days lol hows the VW scene down there? I've heard it wasn't that good but not from a reliable source.


There are a good number of people in the Charlotte and surrounding area that meet up at least once a week to talk VW's and other stuff.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3328550-OFFICIAL-CHAPTER-11-Chit-Chat

I meet up with them when I can as I am on the road out of town for work most everyday.




thestu90 said:


> You sir gave me the push to go and buy a cabby and throw a vr6 in it  :thumbup:
> 
> Keep up the good work +add more pics please!


Well hopefully after SOWO, I will be able to get some action from the body shop and hopefully pics. It makes it hard when the shop is two hours away from me and nearly four from where I work, so getting up there is rare.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Thought the Cabrio isn't moving forward, the CC is. Just finished the Bilstein PSS10 install. It can go lower, but this is about where I want it at. May fine tune it later today if I need to, but front corners are at the same height and rears are at the same height, so I may just go get it aligned tomorrow morning. Now, just need to get some spacers for it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Dayum!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully at SOWO, I will be able to get a status report for the Cabrio from the body shop as to when it will be finished. I also picked up a Mk2 GLI that may become a keeper and if so, it will be a complete redo.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

this thread just celebrated it's second anniversary!

W00t!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

At SOWO, the body guy and me hashed out what it was going to take to get the Cabrio finished in paint and my paint supplier is working on getting me the much needed supplies to finish the outside. Hopefully next week, I will have paint in hand to deliver to the body shop. With two major projects in process of my own and two more to get finished [one by September] it will be a busy eleven months and few days for me to get both cars finished for SOWO next year.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Dropped off the paint at the body shop for the Cabrio today.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Up dates?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Currently, I am still waiting on the body shop to finish. So I continue to gather parts for my Mk2 GLI and have sourced an R32 head that I may use on the 2.8.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Rheinland Technik said:


> and have sourced an R32 head that I may use on the 2.8.


 that's possible??? :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Putting the R32 head on the 2.8 24V is more tha possible, it has been done. I have actually have a long block 3.2 that has some issues that could be repaired and put down into the Cabrio also, rather than just the head on my nearly new 2.8.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, after more than two years sitting at the body shop, I will be going to pick up Cabrio back, unpainted. It will most likely go up for sale along with all the parts that I have gathered, including the RHD swap and 24V engine.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Damn man, I haz a sad


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Parting it out here....


----------

